# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  69 صورة لحلول مشاكل الشحن فى نوكيا

## راشدمحمد

التوضيح بالصور لمشاكل شحن الكثير من نوكيا   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## راشدمحمد

الحجم تقريبا9ميغا
الصورداخل الملفين
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## خالدالحجوري

*مشكور*

----------


## aned7899

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## life zone

شكراً على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## hasan217

شكرا جزيلا

----------

